# NEW BREED-Canis Panther



## RojanNYC (Jan 15, 2007)

I saw these badasses while i was looking thru Wikipedia, tell me what yall think o em, would any of you buy one. IMO i they they look great after their ears have been cropped, they remind me of heavierboned Dobermans.

http://www.canispanther.com/CanisPanther.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*if I were you*

I'd do alot more research one this breed. Also I would purchase a puppy from someone who deals ONLY with that breed and also is doing something positive with them. It seems like they focus on the human aggressiveness trait more than anything else(just judging by what they have said in the site). They are great looking dogs, but definately check your options out! What are you looking for in a dogs as far as physical appearance and personality and what job will you have the the dog? I've noticed that you have been searching for a dog for the last little while. Maybe some of us can stear you in the right dirrection as far as breed after you tell us what you're looking for. There are alot of knowledgeable people on this site!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Definately not a dog to own for looks alone.


----------



## RojanNYC (Jan 15, 2007)

lol No I am not trying to buy one I am still a pitbull lover at heart just thought i would share this breed with you guys looked interesting and i remember Cane saying he wanted to see how a heavier boned Doberman would look like.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Look like Dobi's to me. They deff come from them, that for sure.

They look very interesting. I would like to see one in person... from behind a fence of course ...lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I found that site a wile back and the first thing that come to mind was that somebody is messing around with Dobies.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Those are some really beautiful dogs. reminds me of the dobermen my mom had when i was little.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the canis panther is bred from dobies,apbt,molosser and labs and was created back in the 70's purely for protection..i think there cool dogs,definetly a fun working prospect....


----------

